# Cleaning Time



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

I was wondering at what time of day do you guys do your full cleans of the cages? I really don't want to disturb Sonic during the day, but I'm so tired at night from work that it's quite the chore to do it. If thats when I have to do it, then I'll suck it up and do it then but I was wondering if anyone else did it a different way.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I do mine at night usually, I just go up earlier to start her routine and do the cleaning at the same time as changing her food/water, etc. I don't see a big problem with doing it during the day either though. If he's in a sleeping bag or hat or anything like that, you can just pick him up in it and move him out of the cage to clean. If he's in an igloo or something, you can just pick him up and plop him in a fleece blanket to snuggle while you clean. It might disturb him a little bit, but it wouldn't hurt him or anything like that.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree with Lilysmommy - I usually do Tiggy's during the day - I just lift her "box" and blanket out and put her in her toddler wading pool (in case she wakes up and moves on me while I am busy cleaning and don't notice) and she hasn't a clue what the heck is going on !!!!!! 

I am too tired at night to think about doing the full cleaning! I certainly will do it if she has totally trashed her cage..... and of course, the CSW every morning.

The evening time is for me and the Tig Monster to snuggle and fall asleep together on the sofa watching tv!!! :lol: 

KathyTNY


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I usually clean Norman's cage one a week during the evening since he's not overly messy. I take him out of his cage when I get home from work each day to weigh him and have some snuggle time, so he's already used to being woken up for a little while around that time. I just wrap him up in his hoodie, plop him on the couch, and do all of my cleaning. He never leaves the couch when he's on it, if the hoodie is around and it's before 11:00 pm that's the only place he can be found, and all he wants to do that early in the evening is sleep anyways, so I'm not too worried about leaving him unsupervised for a couple of minutes. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I usually do the daily wheel cleaning & food/waterr changing early in the morning (5am). They are usually still up & Cholla is still running on his wheel. That's also when I get a quick morning snuggle & check them for injury or threads.
On the weekend, I do the complete cleaning. It's usually pretty early as well (6am). Sometimes I can do them both before I leave, other times I have to do one Saturday & the other Sunday.
Even if I'm running late & can't clean up, I always give them a look-over. If they are going to get hurt, it's probably going to be during the night. And I just can't leave without a quick huff from each of them. Sometimes I wake them up - but that doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I usually do it in the evening. I gently nudge Truffle awake and turn his igloo upside down and then let him sit in his cage and come awake as I clean his wheel, replace food and water etc. 

By the time I am done he is more awake and more willing to come out and play.

I dont usually have time in the morning, hard enough to get all the humans out the door on time and the seahorses and other fish and dog fed!!


----------

